# Roller's Amish White Sandwich Bread - Wheat Version Loaf and Rolls



## smokinhusker (Feb 21, 2013)

I've been making bread and dinner rolls quite frequently with Roller's Amish White Sandwich Bread recipe  with only one minor change - I only use 1/3 cup sugar. My changes to the recipes are in RED. I'm happy to say I made no high altitude adjustments to either the White or Whole Wheat and it has always come out perfect!!!!!!

I used Bob's Red Mill Unbleached Unbromated White and Stone Ground Whole Wheat Flours

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113196/amish-white-sandwich-bread

Roller's Amish White Sandwich Bread Recipe

Ingredients

2 cups warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
2/3 cup white sugar (reduced to 1/3 cup)
1 1/2 tablespoons active dry yeast
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/4 cup vegetable oil
6 cups bread flour
Directions

In a large bowl, dissolve the sugar in warm water, and then stir in yeast. Allow to proof until yeast resembles a creamy foam.
Mix salt and oil into the yeast. Mix in flour one cup at a time. Knead dough on a lightly floured surface until smooth. Place in a well oiled bowl, and turn dough to coat. Cover with a damp cloth. Allow to rise until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour.
Punch dough down. Knead for a few minutes, and divide in half. Shape into loaves, and place into two well oiled 9x5 inch loaf pans. Allow to rise for 30 minutes, or until dough has risen 1 inch above pans.

Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 30 minutes.
To make the Whole Wheat version, I used BigCasino's Whole Wheat Bread ingredients, posted in the same thread:

4 cups whole wheat flour   (Only used 3.5 cups)

2 cups gold medal bread flour

2TBS of wheat gluten

and had to add about 1/4 cup more water

After forming the loaf and before the second rise I brushed the top with milk and Agave Nectar, for the rolls I brushed the tops with milk and sprinkled with Poppy Seeds.

We had the rolls with Dutch Oven Elk Sirloin Roast, potatoes, carrots etc. BF isn't real keen on Whole Wheat Bread but he loved the rolls and toasted some of the bread this morning - said it was great with cinnamon sugar sprinkled on it.













IMG_20130219_153116_446.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Feb 21, 2013


















IMG_20130219_153124_668.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Feb 21, 2013


















IMG_20130219_171611_159.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Feb 21, 2013






Thanks for looking!


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice perfect slice! Looks great.


----------



## roller (Feb 21, 2013)

That looks great nice job !!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 21, 2013)

That is gorgeous bread and rolls!  I need to make some more.  My kids (adults) love it.  Nice and soft...and really lasts a long time without spoiling.  (never makes it long enough too either I might add)

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks all! Yes that bread recipe, whether it's white or wheat, is definitely a keeper and my go to for rolls and bread. BF even wants me to make up bread loaves and rolls, then freeze the dough so he can take it to waterfowl camp this fall. I've made the dough and formed it, put into aluminium foil pans and freeze it until I need for dinner etc. Always comes out great!

I made this again this week and got an even better rise out of it so the bread is not heavy at all. Delish!


----------



## tennsmoker (Feb 27, 2013)

Husker,

I'm just curious as to why you add 2TBS of wheat gluten! to the wheat vesion of the recipe. On "*Bob's Redmill Website"  http://www.bobsredmill.com/vital-wheat-gluten.html*

He Says:

A small amount added to yeast bread recipes improves the texture and elasticity of the dough.

Is this why it's in the recipe?

al


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 27, 2013)

TennSmoker said:


> Husker,
> 
> I'm just curious as to why you add 2TBS of wheat gluten! to the wheat vesion of the recipe. On "*Bob's Redmill Website"  http://www.bobsredmill.com/vital-wheat-gluten.html*
> 
> ...


Al,

Good question! I followed the modifications that BigCasino did in adapting the original white bread recipe to Wheat, which called for Vital Wheat Gluten, which I use quite frequently in my yeast bread recipes.

Yes it's added to yeast bread recipes to help with rising and structure, I think it might help out here at the altitude I live at too, but I don't know for certain. I made some rye bread one time without it, the dough barely raised and the baked bread could have been used for a foundation brick!!!! I've used it since.

A better explanation from King Arthur Bread "Vital wheat gluten provides the extra gluten that whole-grain loaves need to rise their highest. It's particularly helpful with loaves that have low-gluten whole grain flours, such as rye, oat, teff, spelt, or buckwheat. A tablespoon or two added to whole wheat, rye, oatmeal, or other whole-grain breads strengthens structure while lightening texture and promoting a good rise.

Vital wheat gluten will absorb moisture from the dough; you may need to adjust the dough's consistency by adding another tablespoon of water."


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 27, 2013)

This looks great Alesia!!!!

Has anyone done a multi-grain version?

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 27, 2013)

I am with Bill....would be nice to add some whole or cracked grains to it.

Kat


----------



## tennsmoker (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks Alesia,

another reason I was asking was, I have made Roller's Amish bread 3 times now and every time it has turned out great.

Thanx again to Roller for sharing that recipe. But of coarse I had to tweak his recipe a little by changing the flour quantity from my chg's in red.:

2 cups warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)

2/3 cup white sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons active dry yeast
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/4 cup vegetable oil
6 cups bread flour instead 5 1/4 cups bread flour + 3/4 cup wheat flour
 Two things happen, 1st bread did not rise quite as much (maybe 1/2 in or so) # 2 was it taste better with the wheat flour added!!

So next time I will add the wheat gluten to help the bread rise. Would you agree with this?

al


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree Bill and Kat and if anyone has tried it, they have not posted or at least I haven't seen anything. I have some rye flour and that will be my next attempt, 

then I'll see about some whole or cracked grains/multi grain.

Yes Al, I would suggest adding the Vital Wheat Gluten and the rise should be much better. I've made BigCasino's Whole Wheat version twice now

and the second time the dough did rise much better, making the bread lighter. I also had company and the bread was allowed to rise about 90 minutes 

instead of the 60 minutes or so.


----------



## tennsmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> I agree Bill and Kat and if anyone has tried it, they have not posted or at least I haven't seen anything. I have some rye flour and that will be my next attempt,
> 
> then I'll see about some whole or cracked grains/multi grain.
> 
> ...


----------



## tennsmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> I agree Bill and Kat and if anyone has tried it, they have not posted or at least I haven't seen anything. I have some rye flour and that will be my next attempt,
> 
> then I'll see about some whole or cracked grains/multi grain.
> 
> ...


----------



## tennsmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> I agree Bill and Kat and if anyone has tried it, they have not posted or at least I haven't seen anything. I have some rye flour and that will be my next attempt,
> 
> then I'll see about some whole or cracked grains/multi grain.
> 
> ...


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 2, 2013)

The vital wheat gluten I use also contains vitamin C, which I believe gives the yeast a boost and also refines the structure of the crumb. Even with the basic white bread recipe where I use bread flour, it makes a big difference. The bread is more "springy" and retains its moisture much longer. I started out looking for commercial dough enhancers, and discovered this is nearly the same thing and is readily available to the home baker. And with rye flour, it makes all the difference in the world. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119149/finally-soft-rye-bread-for-sandwiches


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes the vital wheat gluten I use also has Vitamin C included. I've only added it to the wheat bread recipe so far, I haven't added any to the white bread as of yet. I made a loaf and some dinner rolls of the white yesterday and it more than doubled itself in about 45 minutes on the first rise and again double for the 30 min rise. When I baked the bread it rose even more - a good 3-4 inches above the pan! Excellent bread though! I'll have to give your rye bread a try. Thanks for the info.


----------



## duckybud (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the wheat version.  Couldn't have come at a better time, I just said to my wife "Wonder what this would taste like in whole wheat?".  But had no idea how to make it work.  I have made this twice and we both agree it is the best.

Thanks for sharing

Bud


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 7, 2013)

duckybud said:


> Thanks for the wheat version.  Couldn't have come at a better time, I just said to my wife "Wonder what this would taste like in whole wheat?".  But had no idea how to make it work.  I have made this twice and we both agree it is the best.
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> Bud


So glad you found it and it's worked out so well. I've made the White version several times and now the Wheat is my go to. BF doesn't really like wheat bread, but this one he really likes. Makes outstanding toast!


----------

